# Umrandung bei einem modernen Folienteich



## angelina (1. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,

Wir haben letztes Jahr einen Gartenteich angelegt. Der sieht wirklich toll aus. Jetzt werden wir umziehen, aber der Teich muss hier bleiben.
Ich hätte gerne nochmal einen ähnlichen Teich. Allerdings nicht betoniert wie der jetzige, sondern mit Folie. (geringer Arbeitsaufwand)
Mein Problem ist die Umrandung. Da sie wieder begehbar sein sollte. 
Hat jemand eine Idee? 

Danke im voraus.

Angelina


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Umrandung bei einem modernen Folienteich*

Hallo,
ich denke um einen Ringanker oder ein kleines Fundament aus Beton wirst du nicht drum herum kommen. Da kannst du dann die Folie drüber ziehen und mit Platten oder ähnliches abdecken damit er wieder begehbar wird.


----------



## karsten. (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Umrandung bei einem modernen Folienteich*

Hallo

wie wäre eine umlaufende passgenaue Stahlkonstruktion 
aus Winkel und T-eisen
in die man die Platten einlegt.
die wäre auch bis auf die Kanten der Winkel in den Plattenfugen
unsichtbar
wen der Rahmen zum Teich etwas übersteht ist auch die Folie und die Kapillarsperre gleich versteckt 

mfG

ps. Tip


----------

